# Like the new crop?



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well i cropped Rascal's ears. (yes its undo-able)

I have been considering this and tried it out. I read what a friend told me about how when people see a Pit with cropped ears they assume that its an aggressive dog. 


> Ya know I think you should crop. You are trying to show the image of this breed in a good light and a crop is something that people associate with an aggressive dog. I think your fun stories with a cropped pup would put things into perspective. Its no different than the dog with ears. Still a fun loving puppy


.

So what do you think? Does it ruin his personality?


Before: 







 

After:  










I am gonna redraw the book cover when i finish some request, check in on friends and such. but post what you think of it.

(For those who are waiting, there is a Jack Russel pup on the way  )


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i am not someone that thinks that cropping makes a dog look aggressive. think of all the breeds that get cropped ears. Pitties, Dobes, Great Danes, Miniature schnauzers, miniature pinchers, etc etc... i don't think ANY of those dogs look mean! esp a miniature pincher! 

also, he looks very cute with the floppy ears, but OMG i love the cropped version of him!! Love it!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> i am not someone that thinks that cropping makes a dog look aggressive. think of all the breeds that get cropped ears. Pitties, Dobes, Great Danes, Miniature schnauzers, miniature pinchers, etc etc... i don't think ANY of those dogs look mean! esp a miniature pincher!
> 
> also, he looks very cute with the floppy ears, but OMG i love the cropped version of him!! Love it!!!


Haha yay! I love it too!!! He's so handsome!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he looks great with a crop!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Coooooooollllllll


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i think it looks great i like cropped ears alot,


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE THEM!!! My partner and I were just talking about this style yesterday, awesomeness!!!


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the crop on him as well very good looking


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i like the crop too but i'm torn... i guess the floppy ears to me just makes him seem more like a mischievous puppy...


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have read up on a website and found out that dogs with docked tails and cropped ears look more aggressive but dogs with long tails and floppy ears seem more friendlier. I am not sure if that is true but I sort of see it that way to. If we look through the eyes of people who do not know.
Now I do not know if this statement is true but I can sort of see it being true. 
With floppy ears it gives a dog a dopey look


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Harley D said:


> I have read up on a website and found out that dogs with docked tails and cropped ears look more aggressive but dogs with long tails and floppy ears seem more friendlier. I am not sure if that is true but I sort of see it that way to. If we look through the eyes of people who do not know.
> Now I do not know if this statement is true but I can sort of see it being true.
> With floppy ears it gives a dog a dopey look


Yep. I've ran into people like that, so i'm speaking from my own experience. 
I love a dog with cropped ears, when he gets older it gives him a "I mean business" look on some 



beccaboo said:


> i like the crop too but i'm torn... i guess the floppy ears to me just makes him seem more like a mischievous puppy...


aww, haha i know. I wasn't sure at first either 



ghosthellz said:


> I like the crop on him as well very good looking


yep! I can't wait to show his "puppy begger" face lol!



reddoggy said:


> I LOVE THEM!!! My partner and I were just talking about this style yesterday, awesomeness!!!


Awesome BRO!!! :rofl:



rednose_momma said:


> i think it looks great i like cropped ears alot,


Cool! 



Chaos4ever said:


> Coooooooollllllll


Cooool!!! XD


----------



## pitbullbabe07 (Feb 18, 2010)

i like either way but i just think that no cropped ears would make the personality come out more.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullbabe07 said:


> i like either way but i just think that no cropped ears would make the personality come out more.


yeah, i think so too, but i love the new crop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

i like the crop look.i think it adds character.jmo


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Both look great, but I prefer natural ears!


----------

